# THR22 On Demand?



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Howdy, 
I have a newbie question:

I got the THR22, plugged it in to my LAN, it got an IP number.
Now how do I get On Demand working? Do I still have to order some external box from DirecTV?

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope. Assuming that your THR22 is properly connecting to the internet, OnDemand/CinemaPlus stuff should appear within 24 hours.


----------



## JRAllas (Mar 26, 2006)

The THR22-100 has two Ethernet jacks on the back. Is there a device I can use to wirelessly connect the THR22-100 to my Wifi router?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV sells a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit that can be used to connect your THR22 to your home wireless network. Note, however, that you should only ever use the Tivo's top ethernet port.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Nope. Assuming that your THR22 is properly connecting to the internet, OnDemand/CinemaPlus stuff should appear within 24 hours.


I only seem to get movies on Demand (Cinema) but not the shows from the channels I receive like amc, hbo etc. 
Movies seem to download fine but if I try to to select other stuff, it tells me to "get connected" by visiting directv.com (see photos)
I'm connected via the top ethernet port. Network diag seems to run fine.

suggestions?


----------



## maxlax (Dec 19, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> DirecTV sells a Wireless Cinema Connection Kit that can be used to connect your THR22 to your home wireless network. Note, however, that you should only ever use the Tivo's top ethernet port.


I thought the connection kit was just a powerline kit? Would this be needed if the router can connect to the directv via wired or a wireless-N Ethernet Bridge?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

maxlax said:


> I thought the connection kit was just a powerline kit? Would this be needed if the router can connect to the directv via wired or a wireless-N Ethernet Bridge?


No. DirecTV no longer sells the Powerline Networking kit. This new Wireless Cinema Connection Kit is a wireless ethernet bridge. Check your DirecTV.com account for details.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

You should be able to use any WiFi bridge, as far as the TiVo knows its plugged into a wired switch. You configure the bridge externally not from inside the TiVo.


----------



## eleventeen (Dec 15, 2004)

How long has it been plugged in? I was seeing the same thing when I first hooked mine up, the next day it was showing my channels.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

eleventeen said:


> How long has it been plugged in? I was seeing the same thing when I first hooked mine up, the next day it was showing my channels.


It's been 48 hours.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. According to them, the THR22 does not support On Demand. It does however support Cinema (which is Pay Per View)


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I have successfully used on demand on my THR22 and I can verify it does indeed work as intended. I am not able to see local affiliates such as NBC, but standard ones like HBO, Showtime and other cable providers on demand all work properly. I have used Disney and Showtime specifically successfully and it downloads much faster than realtime on my internet connection.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

elmofongo said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV. According to them, the THR22 does not support On Demand. It does however support Cinema (which is Pay Per View)


The DTV page shows On Demand as supported but notes that DirecTV Cinema (satellite downloads) are not supported.



> Please note: The following DIRECTV features are not available with the TiVo HD DVR: Whole-Home DVR service, DIRECTV iPad App remote control and live TV streaming functionality, DIRECTV CINEMA (satellite downloads), YouTube on TV, 3D, and GameSearch.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like it finally showed up! On Demand seems to work now. It just needed time.

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

elmofongo said:


> Looks like it finally showed up! On Demand seems to work now. It just needed time.
> 
> Thanks!


Usually it only takes 24 hours. Not sure why yours took longer.


----------



## cpgecko (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm having a similar issue with my THR22.

I bought a Linksys Wireless bridge and have it connected to the top Ethernet port on the back of the THR22. I connected it several days ago and can download any of the programs that are listed (pay stuff, free promo stuff), but do not have access to any of the cool, free 'Showcase on Demand' options beyond what was initially included.

I have used the network connection to connect to the DVR service, so I feel like the problem isn't with my connection.

I called in today and was told what I really needed was the 80 buck and change cinema connection kit, but I don't see how that will get me anything any different than what I have.

It feels like the system just hasn't gotten the data refresh from some DTV servers, but I could be wrong.

I'd greatly appreciate any help or guidance.


----------



## cpgecko (Jan 4, 2012)

I woke up this morning and everything is now working fine.

It seems a receiver reset and a forced connection did the trick.

No need to spend cash on the Cinema Connection kit.


----------



## clamar99 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know if this has been discussed or not but I cant get my new thr22 to work with my wireless router for on demand. I called directv and they have indicated it only works with a wired connection. They gave me the connection kit when they installed the receiver. I don't have a wps router its a linxsys wpa. Not sure if that makes a difference. If anyone has figured a work around I would love to hear about it. Thanks


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The THR22 doesn't have a Wi-Fi adapter. It connects to your home broadband connection either through wired Ethernet or a DECA adapter from DirecTV. What "connection kit" did they give you? Is this the "CINEMA Connection Kit"? That should work. Here are the instructions for the CCK.

WPS is a feature of wireless routers - sometimes called "Wireless Push-Button Setup". It's not directly related to WPA (though is part of the WPA standard.) The instructions I linked above tell you what to do if your router does not have WPS.


----------



## clamar99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep that's the kit I got. the cck. But it appears only to work with directv dvr and not tivo. It wont even connect to my wireless network. I have tried and then called and they told me you cant connect wireless to the tivo box. I just have a hard time believing it. should I get some sort of adapter??


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

clamar99 said:


> Yep that's the kit I got. the cck. But it appears only to work with directv dvr and not tivo. It wont even connect to my wireless network. I have tried and then called and they told me you cant connect wireless to the tivo box. I just have a hard time believing it. should I get some sort of adapter??


It should work with your THR22. Post back with more information about how you've connected the CCK, your home network equipment, and any error messages you're seeing.


----------



## clamar99 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a linksys wireless router wrt54g, I have the cck connected as instructed including the ethernet plug in the top port and when i try to set it up under network changes it says can't connect to dvr service and it says failed while negotiatng. I dont have it connected to a phone line but the technician who installed it said it wasnt necessary on this new box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Did you complete the WPA password setup as shown on page 23 of the instructions? Does the router show the CCK in its table of DHCP addresses? Do you have your router set up to use MAC filtering?

A phone line is not required.


----------



## clamar99 (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont have anything that mentions a wpa password setup. but the router does not show cck in the table of dhcp addresses. I just changed the router to accept mac filtering. Can I hook my laptop directly into the cck router/adapter?? would that help? also my wlan light is not on at all. my power light is green and my activity light flashes on and off but the wlan light is not lit. the info on page 23 is for a diretcv dvr not a tivo none of that comes up.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

clamar99, I am going to suggest you ask in the TiVo-DirecTV section at dbstalk.com. It's much more active with THR22 users and your issue may have already been discussed. I don't have either a THR22 or a CCK so I'm just going by the documentation.


----------



## peachew (Oct 30, 2004)

I had mine connected to the network with ethernet. The receiver said it was connected to the internet. After 2 weeks and 3 hours on the phone with 5 different tech support people, including their "tivo specialists", without success, they came up with the "it's not compatible with ON DEMAND" solution. They wouldn't send me a replacement. So I am sending it back for a refund. They had no answer why they advertise on their site it is compatible or why their tech support staff spent 3 hours trying to make it work. Now, we all know it does work, I probably just have a defective unit. I am so frustrated with DirecTv right now I am seriously thinking of switching back to Verizon FIOS.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, mine works with On Demand.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

It took a while for On Demand to show up on both my THR-22 units.
On my first unit it took almost a week. On my second unit, it look almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Fredsgarage (Apr 2, 2012)

Caution, DirecTv is not a friend of TiVo. Should you really need help ask at least three of the DirecTv Techs until you find the one who will speak TiVo to you.

They only brought TiVo back to trade for the technology for their own DVRs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Fredsgarage said:


> ..... Should you really need help ask at least three of the DirecTv Techs until you find the one who will speak TiVo to you.
> 
> ....


Or just ask us here


----------



## vega (Apr 24, 2003)

My TiVo has been connected for 9 days. The On Demand was populated in 12 hours. I can see all the channels. After selecting a program to download I go to the On Demand download manager and the program is there with "Preparing ... " at the end. In about 1 minute the program disappears, and a message at the top of the manager says "There are no programs in the queue". 

I was on the phone with tech support for over an hour, and they could only say it should work. All the connections and diagnostics pass.

Is there something I've missed, or am doing wrong?

thanks


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

No joy for me also. All the On Demands show, but I get a message "Home Premiere movies are not available on the Direct-Tivo DVR

Update: Spoke with Tech who actually had a THR22. Seems we could get the Amine Channel and the Food Channel to work (he could duplicate), but not others. Seems to need a SW update...let hope sooner rather than later


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

Have to give serious thought to getting a DTV DVR. How are they?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Fine, really. Some people will say otherwise. The UI is different, but you can do more with it than TiVo. Responsiveness to commands is a bit slower.


----------



## jlseber (Feb 12, 2004)

Please check out my thread called "THR22 Rebooting and On Demand Problem" under "DirecTV HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs" for current information on the On Demand problem for this model. I would have posted this info here but the error messages I'm getting is different from the ones noted here, plus when I searched for my topic I didn't run across this thread. Sorry about that. I hope this helps.


----------



## asinshesq (Dec 25, 2012)

I posted about this in another topic but someone pointed me here. Since the time I posted I have further facts so I figured I would move the discussion here where it belongs. 

I've got a THR22 (with software version 018A) and like many people here I can't get on demand working. In particular when I go to the on demand place there are no on demand channels there (other than things like preview and on demand intro). I reset the wireless cinema box, restarted the TiVo and checked the Tivo's network settings and I see it has an IP address that makes sense for my LAN (192.168.1.9). My wireless router properly reports tivo as having that address. And when I tell the TiVo to do a network connect it succeeds.

It has been more than three days since I reset the cinema box and rebooted the TiVo and I still don't see any on demand channels. I tried going to 1239 and some other on demand channels in the 1000 range and it reports that those channels are unavailable. 

My regular Internet service is via satellite (the new and faster excede service)...is it possible that the latency is too high for on demand? (Throuput is fast enough...I have no trouble streaming video.)

My understanding is that the wireless cinema box is nothing but a simple wifi bridge...is that correct? If the TiVo is in fact connected to my LAN and reports it is successfully connecting to the Internet, does it follow that I have everything set up right and it's just a matter of time before it works (assuming the TiVo isn't broken)? Or is it possible that there are other settings in the wireless cinema box that I need to further tinker with? (I know the TiVo doesn't have an interface for this but I can use a laptop to adjust the wireless cinema box settings if I need to...but is that a wasted effort if in fact the TiVo is connected as it reports?)

This is frustrating!

Thanks for any advice you may have.


----------



## robroy1948 (Mar 24, 2008)

stevel said:


> Fine, really. Some people will say otherwise. The UI is different, but you can do more with it than TiVo. Responsiveness to commands is a bit slower.


 THR22 Rebooting and On Demand Problem
Quote:
Originally Posted by stevel View Post
You can try calling DirecTV again and ask to speak to a TiVo specialist. Don't call TiVo.

I have never gotten On Demand to work on my THR22 and gave up on it.

I agree 100% with stevel. I was able to download DTV Cinema PPV and Showcase Previews without any problems since 12/4/2012 with the THR22.

When I finally retired my Hughes TiVo SD DVR I had bought in 2004 after waiting a year after the THR22 was released then set up the THR22. Until this week there were never any Premium Channel Downloads available. Yesterday they were all suddenly available. Now the THR22 (*Firmware update: 01B5*) will not download anything including DTV Cinema PPV.

Calling DTV Technical including the so called Tech Supervisors is useless and frustrating. DTV Technical support is virtually nonexistent.

Please keep this thread open and ongoing with any updates to the issue. We can help each other.

Rob

DirecTV customer since 1994.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey All; 

Can anyone tell me if they are able to see their "Broadcast Networks" On Demand (1002, 1004, 1007 etc) with their THR-22? 

I remember I used to see them, but hadn't went to watch anything On Demand on the broadcast networks until the other week when I wanted to download an episode of Shark Tank and 1007 wasn't there... It goes 1000, 1001, 1100 then 1202. 

These are the only channels I'm missing... everything else is there. DirecTV tried the "Tivo doesn't support On Demand" line, then tried the reset system line, re-hit my account, unplug ethernet overnight etc... nothin. All my boxes are now THR's so I don't have a non-Tivo to go compare against. 

I noticed someone had mentioned this back in 2011 earlier in this thread... any ideas? 

It's obvious that this forum is about the only support for these boxes  

N


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a THR22 and see exactly the same as you do. 

First time I have noticed that though


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is also http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/120-directv-dvr-with-tivo-discussion/ but like here it is a user forum. I agree that trying to get help from DirecTV on the THR22 issues is very difficult.

I have a THR22 and an HR44 - I didn't know about those channels and will try it on both boxes.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

peachew said:


> I had mine connected to the network with ethernet. The receiver said it was connected to the internet. After 2 weeks and 3 hours on the phone with 5 different tech support people, including their "tivo specialists", without success, they came up with the "it's not compatible with ON DEMAND" solution. They wouldn't send me a replacement. So I am sending it back for a refund. They had no answer why they advertise on their site it is compatible or why their tech support staff spent 3 hours trying to make it work. Now, we all know it does work, I probably just have a defective unit. I am so frustrated with DirecTv right now I am seriously thinking of switching back to Verizon FIOS.


Why did you switch from Verizon, which I know you connect a TiVo Roamio to, to a POS like DirecTV? I have to wait till August when I receive my Apple dividend then I am changing back to Cox and a TiVo Roamio.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

I actually found someone else with a THR-22 and was able to ask them about the On Demand networks... not seeing them either. 

I'm wondering if the Tivo can't support the "Fast Forward Unavailable" option that the broadcast networks demand -- thus D* doesn't show them. 

If so that sucks... yet another fairly simple function that could be added that they either just forgot about, or ignored since they don't care about updating the box software... 

N


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Did ATT dis able this feature? I have been able to get On Demand in the past, but lately no movies are displayed anywhere on any of the on demand screens.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Apparently so. I never got this to work - every request would end up "Failed". I'm guessing that DirecTV got fed up with people complaining about it. If you use the web or a phone/tablet app to rent an On Demand program, it tells you that the THR22 is not supported.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

As I said, it worked for me in the past. this would assume that the THR22 is supported, even though mine is not connected "the DTV" way, just ethernet connection to my router.


----------

